# iv been told to stop cyclogest at 8 weeks



## anney12 (Oct 20, 2012)

im really scared to stop progesterone the nurse said to stop at 8 weeks but noone else seems to stop at 8 weeks


----------



## Mistletoe (Holly) (Jan 1, 2007)

Some clinics now stop at the BFP, some at 8 weeks and some at 12 weeks.

Discuss with your clinic. I am sure they would let you continue if you wish to.


----------

